# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Женщина относится к потенциальному мужу как к брату.

## Евгенийм

Если женщина относится к мужчине, как к брату, то является ли это благоприятным для неё лично и её будущей семьи? На сколько важно испытывать именно супружеские чувства в семье? Как отсутствие супружеских чувств может отразиться на женской природе? Стоит ли вообще женщине выходить замуж за "брата"? (Ситуация предполагает взаимное уважение и тёплые человеческие чувства).

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если женщина относится к мужчине, как к брату, то является ли это благоприятным для неё лично и её будущей семьи? На сколько важно испытывать именно супружеские чувства в семье? Как отсутствие супружеских чувств может отразиться на женской природе? Стоит ли вообще женщине выходить замуж за "брата"? (Ситуация предполагает взаимное уважение и тёплые человеческие чувства).


Мне кажется, это консультационный вопрос. Мне трудно ответить на него, не зная деталей. Может быть вам стоит обсудить этот вопрос с кем-то из старших, кто хорошо знает вас и эту женщину.

Если ответить в общем, то семьи и отношения бывают разные. Что приемлимо и желательно для одной пары, будет неприемлимым для другой. Важно честно договориться друг с другом о том, как будут строиться отношения и не иметь непрояснённых ожиданий. Конечно, если женщина испытывает к мужчине только дружеские чувства, то где гарантия, что однажды она не начнёт испытывать супружеские чувства к кому-то другому? Такая опасность всегда есть.

----------

